# No carbs?



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

Anyone have any thoughts on this book:http://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Get-Fat-About/dp/0307272702/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309030386&sr=1-3

It has excellent reviews but honestly goes against every sports nutrition reference out there (not to mention normal nutrition). I guess I could see it working for someone who does little excercise but it seems like you would be wiped out all the time if riding a lot...I am baffled by this. Thoughts on all this?


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

My thoughts on this book for an athlete is I would be scared to see the effects on someone who puts in 10-15hrs a week on a bike.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

From the Amazon preview this isn't a book about sports nutrition. It sounds more like a variation of the Atkins diet theme. Have a look at the sources referenced at the end of the Amazon book preview, and also the other books on the "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought" Amazon page. This book is just one of many along the same lines.

If you do a Google search for "Atkins diet sports" there are lots of online links to look at. This Slowtwitch thread discussing the Atkins diet for example: 

http://forum.slowtwitch.com/forum/S...um_F1/Atkins_diet_and_endurance_sports_P35009

Some Sports Nutrition Book links:

http://www.amazon.com/Sports-Nutrition-Endurance-Athletes-Monique/dp/1931382158

http://www.amazon.com/Racing-Weight-Lean-Peak-Performance/dp/1934030511/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_4

http://www.amazon.com/Nancy-Clarks-Sports-Nutrition-Guidebook/dp/0736074155/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

WR304 said:


> From the Amazon preview this isn't a book about sports nutrition. It sounds more like a variation of the Atkins diet theme. Have a look at the sources referenced at the end of the Amazon book preview, and also the other books on the "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought" Amazon page. This book is just one of many along the same lines.
> 
> If you do a Google search for "Atkins diet sports" there are lots of online links to look at. This Slowtwitch thread discussing the Atkins diet for example:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read Ryan's book a few months ago and thought it was quite good and have been trying to follow some of the guidelines in the book. Good stuff.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

I did a similar no refined carbs and no sugars etc. 

It worked well when I was not working out 

when the training hit i started putting on weight


----------

